# Pokemon Pirates



## Yanmega (Aug 8, 2008)

This is pokemon pirates! You are part of a crew on a pirate ship. There are four major ships that are The Angel Ship, The Balance Ship, The Evil Ship and Finally The Insane Ship. You choose your the ship and rank you are (Captain, First Mate, Navigator, Swabbies). This is a Free-form Rpg

Rules:
You must be a pokemon
(No secret code to put in your form!? =O )

Form:

Forum Name:
Name: 
Species: 
Age: 
Rank: 
Ship: 
Other: 

Ranks and Ships info

The Angel Ship: For all you little goody-two-shoes
Captin: Moon-Panther/Halan Ryuu
First Mate: Hikari Nijino/Zina
Navigator(s): Kinova/Rodger
Swabbies:

The Balance Ship: For the boring normal people
Captin: Cryptica/Silvera
First Mate: Reventhas/Reventhas
Navigator(s):
Swabbies:

The Evil Ship: For Conquer the world people
Captin: Full Metal Cookies/Madame Gabrielle
First Mate: Teh Ebil Snorlax/Vendetta
Navigator(s):
Swabbies: Flareth/Narf

The Insane Ship: For people who like chaos
Captin: Yanmega/Sir
First Mate: Black Yoshi 99/Xhan
Navigator(s): Zora of Termina/Hera
Swabbies: Darksong/Selaria, Blaziking 175/Blaziking


Members:

Forum Name: Yanmega
Name: Sir
Species: Gengar
Age: 34
Rank: Captin
Ship: Insane

Forum Name:Black Yoshi 99
Name: Xhan
Species:Lucario
Age: 32
Rank: First Mate
Ship: Insane
Other: He wears a black pecha scarf(Hooray for the scarf!:3)

Forum Name: Full Metal Cookies
Name: Madame Gabrielle
Species: Lopuny
Age: 21
Rank: Captain
Ship: Evil Ship
Other: She wears a bandanna on her head.

Forum Name: Cryptica
Name: Silvera
Species: Floatzel
Age: 26
Rank: Captain
Ship: Balance
Other: none

Forum Name: Darksong
Name: Selaria
Species: Farfetch'd
Age: 19 in Pokemon years
Rank: Swabbie. Or whatever helps raid the foe's ships.
Ship: The Insane Ship.
Other: She knows Thief, which is often useful. And this is anime-style, right? So we know all moves we can learn by level?

Forum Name: Zora of Termina
Name: Hera
Species: Gardevoir
Age: 20
Rank: Navigator
Ship: Insane
Other: She is purple where there would normally be green, and her eyes as well as the blade thing on her chest are blue. She loves to dance, and sometimes you can catch her doing that instead of her job when there's no-one around. Wears an earring where there would normally be a left ear on a human, and by that I mean on that top little spike thing on the side of her head. You know what I mean.

Forum Name: Reventhas
Name: Reventhas
Species: Marowak
Age: 23
Rank: First Mate
Ship: The Balance Ship
Other: His club is decorated with runes, and carved to be more along the lines of a sword.

Forum Name: Moon-Panther
Name: Halan Ryuu
Species: Lucario
Age: 4 human years, 28 dog years
Rank: Captian
Ship: Angel
Other: He wears a necklace with three stones on it, given to him by a girl~

Forum Name: Flareth
Name: Narf
Species: Ratatta
Age: 15
Rank: Swabbie
Ship: Evil
Other: She's an albino Ratatta with a ruby necklace.

Forum Name: Hikari Nijino
Name: Zina
Species: Banette
Age: 22
Rank: First Mate
Ship: Angel
Other: None.

Forum Name: Blaziking 175
Name: Blaziking
Species: Munchlax
Age: ???
Rank: Navigator
Ship: Insane

Forum Name: Teh Ebil Snorlax
Name: Vendetta
Species: Cubone
Age: 5
Rank: First Mate
Ship: The Evil Ship
Other: Despite his size, or maybe because of it, he is a very dangerous foe. Utilizing techniques from capoeira, parkour and bata, he dances and leaps around his enemies while dealing heavy blows with his bone.

Forum Name: Kinova
Name: Rodger
Species: Ampharos
Age: 21
Rank: Navigator
Ship: Angel
Other: Looks like this, but with the hat on. x3

Go crazy, have fun!!


----------



## Black Yoshi (Aug 8, 2008)

Forum Name:Black Yoshi 99
Name: Xhan
Species:Lucario
Age: 32
Rank: First Mate
Ship: Insane
Other: He wears a black pecha scarf(Hooray for the scarf!:3)


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 8, 2008)

Accepted!


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 8, 2008)

Forum Name: Full Metal Cookies
Name: Madame Gabrielle
Species: Lopuny
Age: 21
Rank: Captain
Ship: Evil Ship
Other: She wears a bandanna on her head.


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 8, 2008)

Accepted


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 8, 2008)

Forum Name: Cryptica
Name: Silvera
Species: Floatzel
Age: 26
Rank: Captain
Ship: Balance
Other: none


----------



## Darksong (Aug 8, 2008)

Forum Name: Darksong
Name: Selaria
Species: Farfetch'd
Age: 19 in Pokemon years
Rank: Swabbie. Or whatever helps raid the foe's ships.
Ship: The Insane Ship.
Other: She knows Thief, which is often useful. And this is anime-style, right? So we know all moves we can learn by level?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 8, 2008)

Pirates > Ninjas. :D

Forum Name: Zora of Termina
Name: Hera
Species: Gardevoir
Age: 20
Rank: Navigator
Ship: Insane
Other: She is purple where there would normally be green, and her eyes as well as the blade thing on her chest are blue. She loves to dance, and sometimes you can catch her doing that instead of her job when there's no-one around. Wears an earring where there would normally be a left ear on a human, and by that I mean on that top little spike thing on the side of her head. You know what I mean.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 8, 2008)

Zora of Termina said:


> Pirates > Ninjas. :D


Ninjas = Pirates.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 8, 2008)

That gives me an idea! *rushes off to Idea Center*


----------



## Reventhas (Aug 8, 2008)

Forum Name: Reventhas
Name: Reventhas
Species: Marowak
Age: 23
Rank: First Mate
Ship: The Balance Ship
Other: His club is decorated with runes, and carved to be more along the lines of a sword.


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 8, 2008)

All accepted


----------



## Sylph (Aug 8, 2008)

Forum Name: Moon-Panther
Name: Halan Ryuu
Species: Lucario
Age: 4 human years, 28 dog years
Rank: Captian
Ship: Angel
Other: He wears a necklace with three stones on it, given to him by a girl~


----------



## Black Yoshi (Aug 8, 2008)

Another Lucario! Competion has arrived!(That's based off of your RSP char, huh? We all know it is!)


----------



## Sylph (Aug 8, 2008)

*evil laugh* Yep, that;s my Halan Baby~, I love him lots.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Aug 8, 2008)

Just as I suspected!


----------



## Sylph (Aug 8, 2008)

Isn't my Halan so...Awsome sause?


----------



## Black Yoshi (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes, but I prefer Xhan! :p


----------



## Sylph (Aug 8, 2008)

Xhan is cool too, Cute in the RSP as a Riolu.  Planning on evolving him at anytime?


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 8, 2008)

accepted


----------



## Black Yoshi (Aug 8, 2008)

moon-panther said:


> Xhan is cool too, Cute in the RSP as a Riolu.  Planning on evolving him at anytime?


Yes, but it's hard to think of a place for him to evolve, as he hasn't actually got a relationship with anyone. So it'll be hard to find a happy place!


----------



## Flareth (Aug 8, 2008)

Forum Name: Flareth
Name: Narf
Species: Ratatta
Age: 15
Rank: Swabbie
Ship: Evil
Other: She's an albino Ratatta with a ruby necklace.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Aug 8, 2008)

May I join?

Forum Name: Hikari Nijino
Name: Zina
Species: Banette
Age: 22
Rank: First Mate
Ship: Angel
Other: None.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 8, 2008)

Heeheehee...

Forum Name: Blaziking 175
Name: Blaziking
Species: Munchlax
Age: ???
Rank: Navigator
Ship: Insane


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Aug 8, 2008)

Forum Name: Teh Ebil Snorlax
Name: Vendetta
Species: Cubone
Age: 5
Rank: First Mate
Ship: The Evil Ship
Other: Despite his size, or maybe because of it, he is a very dangerous foe. Utilizing techniques from capoeira, parkour and bata, he dances and leaps around his enemies while dealing heavy blows with his bone.


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 8, 2008)

All accepted once I see how many members we have I'll see if we can start
EDIT:Nope nevermind


----------



## Kinova (Aug 8, 2008)

Forum Name: Kinova
Name: Rodger
Species: Ampharos
Age: 21
Rank: Navigator
Ship: Angel
Other: Looks like this, but with the hat on. x3


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 8, 2008)

Hmm... I don't know how a real 2D drawing would fit in a fake 3D world

Just kidding! Accepted


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 8, 2008)

Um. I got the navigator for the INSANE ship, and I got there first, before Blaziking. >>
You put me with the evil people.


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 8, 2008)

Oops hehehe X)

Blaziking I'm putting you in the swabbies catagory then is that ok?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm guessing we'll start when we get more members on the Balance Ship and some swabbies for the Angel Ship?
This'll be fun :D


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 8, 2008)

SWABBIES!! YAY!!


----------

